# How to make a curlicue



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Someone asked how to make a curlicue, and when I found the links, the posting was already removed.

Here are two links for making a curlicue:

Knit - http://knittingincolor.blogspot.com/2006/01/knitted-curlicues-curlicues-are.html

Crochet -http://www.nezumiworld.com/crochet_066.htm

I love to make them for my hats!

michaelsmom42


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

These are so cute, will try them.


----------



## susanbunny (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for these links, love these curlicues..


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks. That was me asking how to make one earlier today.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree that they're underused. Imagine these at the bottom of wrist warmers--hmmmmm.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link ~ this is exactly what I need to finish off my granddaughter's hat



michaelsmom42 said:


> Someone asked how to make a curlicue, and when I found the links, the posting was already removed.
> 
> Here are two links for making a curlicue:
> 
> ...


I love to make them for my hats!

Thanks for the link ~ this is exactly what I need to finish off my granddaughter's hat

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I'm thinking of using a few on the four corners of a little girl's poncho.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting MichaelsMom...
These made great tail for some knitted or crochet animals...great for bookmarks and also very kewl for curly hair.

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



michaelsmom42 said:


> Someone asked how to make a curlicue, and when I found the links, the posting was already removed.
> 
> Here are two links for making a curlicue:
> 
> ...


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

They are lovely. Will use this pattern often.xx


----------

